# Dog Behaviour and Training course



## Yinka (Oct 25, 2010)

I am a provisional member of the APBC (association of pet behaviour counsellors) and am currently completeing the APDT advanced instructor's course. I'm currently offering a 6 month (one day per month) dog training and behaviour course in Chesire, nr Macclesfield. This is aimed at the pet dog owner who would like to get a good understanding of their dog's behaviour (from an approach based in ethology/learning theory - not 'pack/dominance/listener' type stuff) and learn good clicker training skills to teach their dog in a kind and effective manner.

We have one space left on this course which is due to start on the 6th November - please contact me by phone or via my website if you would like more information.

Understanding and Training Your Dog
Dog behaviour and clicker training course

Dedicate one day a month to understanding your dog and improving his training.

Reward-based training methods, where you are taught the why as well as the how.

Dog Essentials sessions gives you vital information to help you understand your dog.

What the course covers:

A complete introduction to clicker training  from what to use as treats, to achieving a well-mannered dog, whatever the situation.
Dog Essentials  looking at what you really need to know about your dog  who he is, how his breeding affects his behaviour, why he does the things he does, and what you can do about it. Learn about canine body language, feeding and diet, and the special challenges and rewards of taking on a rescue shelter dog.

Duration  6 months, 1 day per month 10.00 am to 4.30 pm
Dates  (Saturday) 6th Nov; 4th Dec, 2010; 8th Jan; 5th Feb; 5th March; 2nd April, 2011
Cost  £35.00 per day for a dog place (all members of the family welcome) 
Deposit required: £60.00 15% discount if course paid for in full by 1st November 2010
Maximum 6 dog places. Advance booking essential. Please contact us for a booking form.
Course includes
Detailed handouts  including all information covered in class and a suggested reading list
Step by step exercises to help you train your dog between classes
On-going telephone/e-mail support between classes to help you make the most of your training opportunities and get you through the sticky patches!
This is a complete course; attendance is necessary on all six days. 
Location  Pott Shrigley, nr Macclesfield, Cheshire
Instructor  Theresa Toomey BSc (Hons) PGCE (FE) Post-Grad Dip CABC, MSc
Provisional Member, Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

For more information contact: Theresa: 01874 636785
Or visit the website Welcome


----------

